# What kind of Engine Should i put in



## silver 280z (Dec 25, 2007)

What kind of Engine Should i put in my 76 280z? A LT1 or some thang else in it or leve the morto in and just soop it up?:newbie:


----------



## Ahut2000 (Jan 14, 2004)

there's no best motor choice. Choose what you want. If i had the money I would do an RB26dett since I love the motor


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

A straight-6 is the best option, though a V-8 can be quite alluring. I know several RB25s have made their way into 240Zs, 260Zs, and 280Zs over the years, and they are excellent power plants and apparently a fairly easy install. Of course, then you have to ask about hard-to-find JDM replacement parts and such (my friend has an RB20DET in his 240SX and gripes all day about that problem). You could even go even rarer and put in a diesel; I know the Nissan RD-series (RB but diesel) is quite potent, as is the LD-series (L-series diesel). Those L-series themselves can crank out quite the horsepower and torque; you might just want to leave in the factory engine and work on it. Turbos are everyone's favourite accessory.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

parts for the RB motors are EASY to get, you just have to know where to get them...

i cant get parts especially for RB seires motors within 2weeks 5 days if rushed... and thats from japan...

i also have a GTR which is why i have such contacts for parts


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

If you have access to one... go Skyline engine and add major boost, theyre known for handling big power gains well. Not to mention they just sound wicked.


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

rb25det is the way to go :3


----------



## mitchel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

find an l28et (from 280z 1980-1983). fit it with an ld28 crank, or something comparible. and overbore 3mm. it sits at around 3.1L. fit it with forged internals, and twin turbos.

you'll never need more power than that plant puts out.


----------



## jc052685 (Jul 8, 2009)

I run 11.80s with nothing more than a FMIC, 60mm tb, megasquirt, 440cc inj, big turbo. All on a junkyard L28e


----------



## rollo (Jan 14, 2004)

mitchel71 said:


> find an l28et (from 280z 1980-1983). fit it with an ld28 crank, or something comparible. and overbore 3mm. it sits at around 3.1L. fit it with forged internals, and twin turbos.
> 
> you'll never need more power than that plant puts out.


And if the fuel feed is through 3 twin-choke sidedraught Weber carbs, that would be similar to the set-up used in that 'Devil Z' car, depicted in that 'Wangan Midnight' Japanese anime TV series.
They say it's based on an actual S30 Z car that was raced on the Tokyo Shutoku expressway by a group of real-life illegal street racers who called themselves 'Midnight Club'.
It is said that this 3.1L L28 twin turbo motor can put out 600 to 620hp without much difficulty.
Or is it just some urban legend?


----------



## drifting737 (Apr 5, 2009)

If your looking to go power I heard 13b rotorys and 20b is a power house motor so if your going power go with rotory or just build the l28 to twin turbo


----------



## 280SA90 (Apr 22, 2010)

Chevy 350. you can buy and build one for super cheap, they are super easy to work on, and even easier to add more power than any other motor


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^ agreed I just picked up a 94 Camaro Z28 LT1 for $500 with all of the electronics and such. 

If you go the SBC route check out jagsthatrun.com and get the swap book.


----------



## jward2 (Jul 12, 2010)

82'turbo engine


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

The cheapest easiest route is the 81-83 turbo 280zx (80 did not have the turbo). The motor is a direct swap and mounts up to your stock transmission. The only hard part about the swap is the wiring but even that is not to hard. Look for a 82/83 since the CAS was inside the Dizzies and not on the crank like the 81's.


----------



## silver 280z (Dec 25, 2007)

OK thanks guys i think i am going to turbo my engine in my 77 or buy a L28 and build it.
I have never turbo a engine befor so any help would be sweet. If any of you guys have done this on the L28 feel free to put your 2cents in lol


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

If you cant find an l28et then you can turbo charge the stock n/a easily. 

Just need a few things, turbo exhaust manifold, turbo, oi line, j-pipe (goes from turbo to intake). You can use the N/A ecu as long as you lock out the mechanical advance in the dizzy and run less than 8 psi. After that you'll want to upgrade to an aftermarket fms.


----------



## silver 280z (Dec 25, 2007)

skittle said:


> If you cant find an l28et then you can turbo charge the stock n/a easily.
> 
> Just need a few things, turbo exhaust manifold, turbo, oi line, j-pipe (goes from turbo to intake). You can use the N/A ecu as long as you lock out the mechanical advance in the dizzy and run less than 8 psi. After that you'll want to upgrade to an aftermarket fms.


OK i want to run more bost then 8 psi so i guess i will put a aftermarket fms on the list. What do you think about a going with a inercooler? Do i not need a blow off valve?


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Look into megasquirt at diyautotune.com as far as an intercooler cxracing makes a really nice setup for cheap. You deff want a blow off valve other wise you'll blow the system.


----------



## silver 280z (Dec 25, 2007)

skittle said:


> Look into megasquirt at diyautotune.com as far as an intercooler cxracing makes a really nice setup for cheap. You deff want a blow off valve other wise you'll blow the system.


Ok thanks for the help. I will start a build post once i start takeing the car apart. If you think of any othere stuff feel free to let me know.


----------



## OriginalFairlady (Jun 26, 2011)

The l28et block is strong and its the exact same design as the NA motor except there is plumbing for the turbo oil feed. The block is simesed so its strong. RB series engines are too heavy.

The best engine would probably be the l28et, or an all aluminum vq35, an all aluminum ls series V8.

You can get a 2jzge with vvti for about 500-800 and they do pack quiet a punch even NA. The turbo 2jzgte is just too expensive and everyone wants an arm and a leg for it, the only difference is an oil cooler spray bar for the pistons vs the NA version. NA version is running 10:1 compression vs about 9:3


----------

